# Single mother sponsoring a child in Dubai



## Hopelessmother (Jul 22, 2016)

Please don't judge me or be cruel.

Two years ago I made a mistake and got pregnant in Dubai and I left the country, to give birth in the states and I have nobody here, I lost of course everything I built in Dubai and no friends kept in touch. 
Child's Father is not in the picture and my baby's birth certificate says none named.
Nobody knows I have a child from my family, I have been living here in people's house, little savings, and my daughters food stamps and I would like to go back to Dubai.
I applied for job authorisation in the states but got denied and my asylum case is not working. 
I moved from different people's houses.
The people I currently live in their house wants high rent and when they know I cannot work they can't keep me as they need income.
What do I need to do, is there any other alternative close by so I can at least visit and see my parents once in a while instead of this complete isolation million miles away?
What is the miminum salary to sponsor my child? I read somewhere that I can work and sponsor my child in the UAE since the birth didn't take place in UAE.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well first off, I think you really need to speak to your family. You can't keep a child hidden forever and they will find out eventually.

You can work and sponsor your child here in the UAE as a single mother.

My concern, is that if you've no ties with anyone here and seem to be estranged from your family, what happens when they find out you got pregnant here? Is the father still here? It's not going to take a genius to go back through your passport and work out dates.

Can you not go back to Jordan instead? Do you have anyone there?


----------



## Hopelessmother (Jul 22, 2016)

Why nobody is commneting, I'm very depressed and scared.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Hopelessmother said:


> Why nobody is commneting, I'm very depressed and scared.


Because this isnt Facebook. People comment here when they have something helpful to add.

Chocoholics answer already covers all the points.


----------



## Hopelessmother (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm aware it's not facebook, I just wanted other opinions. Peace.


----------

